# 2003 Nissan Sentra bumper removal



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

question: :waving: 
does anyone know how to remove the front bumper of a 2003 Sentra? i know there's about 4 bolts or so. where are they located?

tonight, i'm planning on popping out a bowling ball size dent on my front bumper. just need to get a rubber mallet and a heat gun (aka hair dryer)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

2 on the outer edges and 2 more in the center iirc


----------

